# Took My Pictures On Here Off Private



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

So I've had the pictures of me on here on Private. They are now public. I figured since I don't have SAD anymore, who cares if someone I know see me on here. I can advocate it or make them aware of how ****ty this ****ty *disease really is.

So feast your eyes on my pics!!!!
(it's more like crumbs!!)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice photos mate - you look good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not what I was expecting.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i remember seeing your pictures in a thread of yours too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks EVERYBODY ! ! !  


mt moyt said:


> i remember seeing your pictures in a thread of yours too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! I had posted them in a couple threads, and that's the only other place on this forum. They were on my profile too, but only my 'friends' could see them. Now anyone can see them when they look at my profile.


komorikun said:


> Not what I was expecting.


Well what were you expecting? That's the best I can do!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

wmu'14 said:


> Well what were you expecting? That's the best I can do!


You look much more mature than expected.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You look much more mature than expected.


I look like I could be in middle school sometimes so I'll take that as a compliment!

And why'd you think I'd look younger?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


1.) Hit my profile.
2.) Hit my albums
3.) Hit my pictures.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> 1.) Hit my profile.
> 2.) Hit my albums
> 3.) Hit my pictures.


Instructions unclear, came on own face.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> Instructions unclear, came on own face.


You might want to see a doctor, bro.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> You might want to see a doctor, bro.


It's called 'Spermata Cannonius'. Doctor didn't believe me until he watched me knock a can off a fence at 50 paces.

I'm considering a cock ring with a laser sight.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> Instructions unclear, came on own face.


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wmu'14 said:


> Thanks EVERYBODY ! ! !
> 
> Yep! I had posted them in a couple threads, and that's the only other place on this forum. They were on my profile too, but only my 'friends' could see them. Now anyone can see them when they look at my profile.
> 
> Well what were you expecting? That's the best I can do!


You have two eyes and two ears like everyone else :lol.

Seriously, you're not bad looking. Great job on getting out of your comfort zone :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

coyeyes said:


> you look like you could be a teacher.


Is that good 


millenniumman75 said:


> You have two eyes and two ears like everyone else :lol.
> 
> Seriously, you're not bad looking. Great job on getting out of your comfort zone :boogie :boogie :boogie


I never said I was bad looking. I just don't stack up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wmu'14 said:


> I never said I was bad looking. I just don't stack up.


Don't worry about that. Just focus on accomplishing things and expanding your zone.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

CloudChaser said:


> It's called 'Spermata Cannonius'. Doctor didn't believe me until he watched me knock a can off a fence at 50 paces.
> 
> I'm considering a cock ring with a laser sight.


u have sa?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> u have sa?


GAD

Not entirely sure how that's relevant but I believe in you.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

CloudChaser said:


> GAD
> 
> Not entirely sure how that's relevant but I believe in you.


You a fan of anime? I like your personality


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

@wmu'14 my fave is the one 4th from left. Nice to see more pics of you.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

HiddenFathoms said:


> @wmu'14 my fave is the one 4th from left. Nice to see more pics of you.


Thank you. I don't take a lot of pictures of myself - usually things and places that are interesting to me.


----------

